

It’s getting harder to defend Edward Snowden - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/08/03/as-evidence-mounts-its-getting-harder-to-defend-edward-snowden/

======
greenyoda
Even before Snowden, _everyone_ (terrorists included) knew that the NSA was
devoting vast resources to spying on terrorists, building a huge data center
in Utah to store communication intercepts, etc., etc. Quite a while before
anyone had heard of Snowden, Osama bin Laden was very paranoid about his
communication security because he knew that the U.S. was capable of
eavesdropping on cellphone conversations. Snowden's only surprising
revelations were that the NSA was spying on all U.S. citizens and on friendly
governments like Germany.

------
benologist
It's getting harder to thwart terrorists using outdated techniques they know
are compromised. Shocked.

------
_cipher_
Because until Snowden they had so much success arresting random
muslims^W^Wterrorists.

